# On 2 1/2 grains of Nature Throid Help with Labs Please



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

These are my current labs, Just increased from 2 grains to 2 1/2 grains based on last labs. I will have new labs done Nov 14th at another 6 weeks mark, am I heading in the right direction. Should I be on 2 1/2 grains now? Thanks guys for all your help it means a lot.

10/10/2014 (Currently On Two and a Half Grains of Nature Throid)

9/12/2014 (On two Grains of Nature Throid for 6 weeks)

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 15 IU/mL high >9.0
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 1 IU/mL <1
Free T4 1.0 ng/dL (0.8-1.8)
Free T3 3.3 pg/mL (2.3-4.2)
TSH 0.48 mIU/L (0.4-4.50)

8/01/2014 (On 1 1/2 grains of Nature Throid for 6 weeks)

Free T4 1.0 ng/dL (0.8-1.8)
Free T3 3.7 pg/mL (2.3-4.2)
TSH 1.73 mIU/L (0.4-4.50)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mid-range of the FREE T3 is 3.2 so you are getting there. If you want my advice, it would probably be a good thing to stay on the 2 1/2 grains for "8" weeks and then get labs. Because if you go too fast here, you could over shoot and you would not want that. And from the 8 week lab, if an increase is necessary, I recommend only 1/4 grain for the same reason given above.

You do want your FREE T3 to be at about 75% of the range provided by your lab; give or take a few. Everyone is different to a certain degree.

Humble opinion based on a lot of personal experience and observation of others.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Andros for the advice, I will try it for 8 weeks and see where i am at. Sometimes is just so hard waiting for results, when we have been waiting so long just to feel better. My next doctor appointment is nov 20th, I will have all my thyroid levels checked then and see where we are. Again thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are welcome! Stay on track and don't go to fast. You will be quite pleased w/the end result; I can assure you!


----------

